# New willy pics :-) :hello1:



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

:hello1: here we go, more recent pics of Willy


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Aww, what a beautiful boy. He looks great! And very happy


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow! That's healed up nice huh? He sure is a pretty boy .


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, I've been worried about his little one.
I'm glad that he's doing well - I hope you are too !

What a champ he is


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! He is my strong lil angel thats for sure. He's so happy and has such a shining personality , i am in love! lol


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

He looks marvelous! I'm so happy for both of you. Has he had any pain at all lately, or is he in the clear now. From his photos, he looks like the happiest little man on earth.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

He looks wonderful!! What a little angel he is! He looks so good...healthy and bright eyed, and he has healed up really nice.
All of us here send big hugs!
Darlene


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i think somebody needs a new tag! hehe urs is getting all worn off  it doesn't even look like he notices somethings missing!  btw: what's that white fluff by ur pen in the 1st pic?


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

ahhh I've been dying to see Willy. He looks so so well and really chirpy! hes healed so well xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow he has healed so well!
I commented on the other pics, and now saw these.
He is so cute and has such a cheeky wee face in some of those pics, lol x
Love that boy!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Willy is looking great! You have been through so much with him--and you have persevered. A testament to your love for him. Bless you both!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

so glad to see new pictures of Willy! Been wondering about you both. looks like he's adjusting well. so handsome!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh he looks amazing, you would never know what he went through. Is he pretty adjusted by now? Do you think he even notices it anymore??? God bless you all. He is an angel.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He looks fantastic Tracilea!! You have done a wonderful job of nursing him back to health. He looks comfortable and happy. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww I was thinking of him just yesterday wondering how he was doing. He looks great, I'm glad he's doing well


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

OMG he looks wonderful! What a dandy boy he is.


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm just loving Willy Boy! I did not know what had happened and went back and read all your original posts! Even knowing the wonderful outcome my heart broke at the agony you went through for your little man. You are such a wonderful chi-mommy. He looks absolutely marvelous and to be honest the missing limb is the last thing noticed. He's got such a beautiful and bright look to his whole self. You just love on that sweet guy and know that someone in New Mexico thinks you are a special family! Hugs to you and that good looking little guy. Evie


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I haven't been on much and have read alot of the older posts. So sorry he had to have his leg amputated. But he looks like he healed very well! Looks like he is dealing with it well! Give him a hug and a kiss from me and my 2 chis!!!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Willy looks so much better! You must be over the moon!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww! I am so glad he has healed up good.He reminds me of our little boy Nomo he is just taller and all.He is so sweet looking.I am in LOVE!lol


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh he is looking brilliant - gosh it's hard to believe he had his surgery so recently - well done you are obvoiusly taking great care of him!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I had the worst day at work, came home angry and upset,
opened this thread again just to see Willy, and all my cares
were gone in an instant.

I just want to kiss his little head everytime I see him.
What a sweet face !

I sound like a broken record, I know.


----------



## Jasper's Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

Way to go willy your mom is taking good care of you


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

You have done such a wonderful job 
with Willie. I couldn't be happier for you
and him. God bless his little heart








Willie.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Could he be any cuter??? I love Willy!!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jazzman that is a terrific graphic


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Aww Willy you look super! Look at those sparkling sweet chi eyes! So precious 

And I agree that is an awesome graphic, nice job! Chi ppl definitely does love little Willy


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

bless him! he is such a sweet little thing, glad he is doing well ..looks so happy


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

The white fluff is one of the kids toys, its part of a set of kittens, there is a big mommy cat and 2 little curled up kittens....its actually not really a toy lol it was in a basket to look nice and sewed into place but that didn't last long LOL kids hehehehe

Thank you so much everyone for your love of Willy!! He does look awesome and as stupid as it sounds....he really doesn't even know its missing. It doesn't effect him at all. He just carries on like normal. Its a slight bit...I dunno...disturbing sometimes when he's running along or bouncing up and down wanting to get out of the playpen for a run around and that lil stump is moving as if there was a leg attached to it, like seriously he still thinks its there and working lol He actually worried me last week in my room when he jumped up on my bed (low bed and it had a pile of pillows for him to jump on on the floor) he jumped on the pillows and up on my bed but he used his "stump" on the bed. I got worried about him hurting it. I dunno lol he's gotta do something to worry me I guess hehehe. He eats good even if he's still my skinny boy LOL 

I have yet to let him play with Rosa. Anyone have any advice to give on that subject? I'm so scared of him getting hurt but I'm sure both Willy and Rosa miss their rough-housing. What do you guys think?

Jazzman....OMG!! That looks awesome!! I so wish I could do stuff like that because that looks so fabulous I just about died!! 

Of his newish pictures there are a few that I am in total love with so maybe soon I will ask someone to help me make a siggy.

And, yeah, funny as it is, the leg is not really as noticeable as you would think it would be lol now that the fur is growing back over it. Last week while walking him outside with a friend of mine and her lil Chi, a man stopped to comment on the chi's cuz he has one too (showed us cell phone pics and everything lol what a good daddy) and he didn't even notice Willy was a tripod til my friend pointed it out lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

he looks wonderful and soo full of life..good job willy's mum


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Willy the Wonder Dog. We love Willy.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww glad hes came through this so well you said it pam willy the wonder dog right enough
think i should make him a siggy saying that 
hes healing up great xxx


----------

